# Legs falling asleep while riding???



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if you're pressing on nerves/blood supply in the bottom of your feet? What about footwear? Are they too tight in the ankle area?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Is the saddle broken in / stirrup leathers turned? My husband rides in the wider trail stirrups with the Cashel brand stirrup turners and his knees and ankles stay comfortable and no more tingly legs!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Western or English?


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I ride western, always have.

The stirrups and fenders are well broke in, so they shouldn't be turning my feet or anything like that. I thought of that a while back so I made a point to turn my stirrups and make sure they weren't stiff.

My boots that I wear are actually a bit too big. They are loose on my ankles, so I wouldn't think that was it.... But who knows, lol!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

RiverBelle said:


> I ride western, always have.
> 
> The stirrups and fenders are well broke in, so they shouldn't be turning my feet or anything like that. I thought of that a while back so I made a point to turn my stirrups and make sure they weren't stiff.
> 
> My boots that I wear are actually a bit too big. They are loose on my ankles, so I wouldn't think that was it.... But who knows, lol!


It could be the seat of the saddle. If it's at a weird angle or width it could be cutting off some of your circulation.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I never thought that the seat of the saddle might be hurting me. I know I feel a little pressure on my upper thighs when riding but I thought it was just because I haven't rode for a while. Who would I need to talk to about my saddle fit? My local saddle/tack shop is owned by a old man who believes that if you can sit in it, you can ride in it.. so I wouldn't ask him for help, lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

RiverBelle said:


> I never thought that the seat of the saddle might be hurting me. I know I feel a little pressure on my upper thighs when riding but I thought it was just because I haven't rode for a while. Who would I need to talk to about my saddle fit? My local saddle/tack shop is owned by a old man who believes that if you can sit in it, you can ride in it.. so I wouldn't ask him for help, lol.


I'd see if there is a way to find a saddle evaluator in your area, because as the adage goes..not only must a saddle fit your horse, but also the rider! And with good reason.

Just so you know, I've never felt any pressure on my upper thighs from riding.. lower yes but that was after I got off of the horse.. so that could be an indicator of a poor fit.


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the exact same issue. I find a saddle with no padding seems to help me most. I also have had issues with my nerve causing pain in my right leg. Also, stirrup length can cause issues. I just kept switching saddles until I found one that works.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It could be the seat of the saddle. If it's at a weird angle or width it could be cutting off some of your circulation.


That was the first thing that came to mind - the saddle. If it fits TOO well, it could be cutting into the back of your thighs and you wouldn't notice it because it might not hurt.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a older saddle that doesn't fit my horse as well as this one, but it was the one I rode in before I got this new one that hurts my legs/feet. I think I will throw it on him for a few minutes and see if my legs feel better. Thanks everyone for the great advice!! I will let you all know how things go tomorrow!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I ride english, so slightly different, but my left foot gets tingly after riding for 30 min or so. Figured out it's partially the half chaps, and partially that I have to stretch my ankle down slowly, I can't just get on and sink into my heels like I used to. I think others are dead on about the saddle being a bit too small, still feels like a great fit but isn't. I rode for years in a saddle I was told fit, only to find out it was 2 sizes too big. Getting a correct fitting saddle made all the difference. Things I always struggled with were no longer an issue. Good luck to you. Keep us updated.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I threw the old saddle on Cowboy the other day to see if it fit, and it seems like it is too wide for him. It was almost sitting down on his withers. I need to take a picture and see what you guys think about the saddle fit on him. I want to make sure the saddle fits him before I worry about it fitting me. His comfort is more important right now.

But I rode in the saddle that made my legs tingle. I rode for about 15 minutes and it started to set it, so I took my feet out of the stirrups and let them hang while we walked around the house and the feeling came back to my feet. So It may be the stirrups, it may be my heels being in the wrong position.. my legs may be too high up... Who knows.

But I did notice that I have a bit of soreness since riding more often from where the saddle rubs my. It may be because I have been riding more than usual, or because the saddle is a bad fit? Who knows... Maybe monday I will try to call the tack shop out of town and see if they can fit me on a saddle. lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I'm glad that you may have isolated the issue!

Yeah if it's too wide for him, I wouldn't even attempt to ride in it even if it is more comfy for you.

I personally dislike western fenders/stirrups.. I find myself getting a lot of pain in my knees and hips and ankles from them, I think mainly since they're a bit more restrictive than english stirrup leathers.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

it could also be that the saddle puts your hips in the wrong position therefore putting pressure on a nerve/nerves that it normally wouldn't. if it's a one time issue, a chiro can help you, but if it is recurring, it could be the saddle just puts you in a bad position to be causing the issue.


----------

